# questions about dogs in heat....



## shari313 (Apr 8, 2011)

hey guys...
we adopted cassie last month, and she wasn't fixed. we're hoping to get her fixed soon.

that being said... what are some changes you all notice when your girls start going into heat?

one thing i'm worried about, and i'm hoping it's just heat related, and not something serious healthwise... is that she seems really lumpy down there. i didn't notice before, because she had pretty thick fur when we got her. i just trimmed her the other day, and noticed some large soft lumps down where her female parts would be. she was a little sensitive (you know, sniffing, and hovering) when i was working down there, but not acting like anything hurt.

i'm praying that maybe it's a sign of heat, and not tumors.  i would be so sad to find out that a sweet little girl that i just got had cancer.

she's very healthy in every other respect, it seems... very active and happy. eating well, going potty perfectly. 

thanks so much. i do plan on taking her soon to get her 3 year vax, and to get her spayed soon too. just waiting for a paycheck that isn't eaten up by other things. ugh. been a bad month.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

She shouldn't be lumpy. Her vulva should be swollen only, the rest of her should be normal. If she is coming in, she should start to have a white stringy discharge soon and at the first sign of blood she will be in the first day of heat. She will ovulate approximately 6 to 18 after first sign of blood. She should pee more, can seem restless or anxious, and could have a minor temporary temperament change. The right time for spaying is in between heats, so in about three months would be perfect. 

How large are the soft lumps?


----------



## shari313 (Apr 8, 2011)

i feel just like a new mom again. ha ha. 
i did a feel of her down there again, and i think you're right that it's just her being swollen right there. i didn't notice any other lumps after doing a better "exam". the inside muscles of her thighs are probably what i mistook for other lumps.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

She sounds normal then.  She could be able to be bred within the next week at the earliest, remember to not _ever_ let her out without you and don't let her off leash at all. Males as young as 5 or 6 months can breed in some cases, so don't trust any boys. Also, females sometimes run off to find boys, it's not just guys that roam for a girl.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Enneirda. said:


> She sounds normal then.  She could be able to be bred within the next week at the earliest, remember to not _ever_ let her out without you and don't let her off leash at all. Males as young as 5 or 6 months can breed in some cases, so don't trust any boys. Also, females sometimes run off to find boys, it's not just guys that roam for a girl.


Oooof, scary times. Good luck, Shari!


----------

